# So.... when do I actually start feeling better?



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

I cut out FODMAPs completely on the 20th, and if anything I'm feeling worse than I did before. I'm sure the fact I've been stressing so hard about how to make savory food taste good without garlic has a factor in that, but I've been pretty high stress lately as is because, ya know, too bloaty to wear jeans and incredible pain. Fiber and laxatives haven't really improved the situation beyond that I poop most days.

I was under the impression that they were supposed to be WELL out of your system by day four, and I still feel abysmal. Am I doing it wrong?









IDK if it's relevant but I have IBS-c, never have diarrhea. Taking a concoction of 1 tsp of psyllium and a 17g dose of miralax twice a day, at my doctor's behest.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have IBS-D and successfully manage my problem with diet alone, so Im going to tell you about my experience. Imagine Im well..pain and symptom free, if I eat something I shouldnt I will be in pain for 4/5 days even if I only eat things I should..so that might give you some perspective (or not







) .. never tried that FODMAP diet thought


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

It's always possible a food you thought was safe was not safe, but I was told that, while I'd see results within a week, you're supposed to do it for 6 weeks to get the maximum benefit.

However, you should consider the brain-gut connection. Whenever I am stressed out, my gut reacts pretty violently. I can get doubled over in pain just because i have a job review, or I have too much work on my plate, or my wife is upset at me for something.

An antidepressant, though not intended for it, reduced my IBS symptoms very significantly. If you want to avoid drugs, you could try other stress relievers like tai chi excercise, or hypnotherapy. I'd stick with low fodmap but work on reducing stress.


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

Totally forgot to come back here. The answer was three weeks. Also, chili powder has garlic in it, probably contributed to me taking so long. I still react poorly to any fodmaps, so I'm keeping them mostly out of my diet still, but garlic oil is tolerated well enough to be SO worth it(no symptoms with purchased and only slight back pain with home-made) and probably gonna pig out on bananas/cantaloupe every now and then.


----------



## Groove (Feb 2, 2015)

Good for you. I'm glad that it helped. It took me a couple weeks to begin feeling better as well. I actually had coffee widthdrawl for the first couple days as well and that made me feel even worse.


----------

